# yellowstone and teton panoramas



## cid (Dec 7, 2013)

On the end of last september I had the opportunity to visit grand teton and yellowstone national park. Both are great and place I want to visit at least once more again. Although we were in park only for day and half (we arrived in the evening and then had one whole day and then government shutdown), I took many shots and I am very happy.
Please have a look on some panoramas I made, comment if you like them or point out things you don't like. Most of them are only handheld between 3 and 12 shots. All of them are made with 60D + 24-70mkII in Av mode. First the weather was terrible, but in the afternoon sun started to shine. Excuse me, some panoramas are already uploaded in other topics, but I thought to have them together is bit better :

on 500px






link





link





link





link





link





link





link





link





link


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 7, 2013)

The black & White really caught my eye. Split toning works well, lighting gives the image impact.


----------



## cid (Dec 13, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> The black & White really caught my eye. Split toning works well, lighting gives the image impact.


Thank you, yes I have to say that this one has very positive feedback


----------



## Click (Dec 13, 2013)

Very nice shots Cid. Well done.


----------



## cid (Dec 13, 2013)

Click said:


> Very nice shots Cid. Well done.


thank you


----------

